# Fresh batches / fast shots?



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but i couldn't even begin to think what search term i would use for this issue:

Every time i get a fresh batch of beans (same blend, same supplier) my shots go wicked fast, like someone just turned on a tap.

Inevitably i go through about 100-200g of beans dialling in to a considerably finer setting (about 30° on a Ceado), and inevitably the grind gradually swings back to the original setting - back to normal after I've used about 500g.

My understanding is that older beans would require a finer setting so, if anything, i would expect to have to coarsen my grind for a fresh batch rather than this opposite situation.

Can anybody shed any light? It's really killing the buzz of getting a fresh batch of beans!

Thanks for any suggestions,

Will


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm stumped.

Can only imagine it's distribution? What's your workflow?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you allowed the beans to degas?

Are you using them within 5 days of roasting?


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure what you mean by degas Glenn? I typically leave them in their packets until i use them - I order 1kg at a time and they arrive in 4x250g bags. I start using the beans roughly 5 days after they've been dispatched by the roaster and i believe they're always fresh from within a day or so.

My workflow: dose directly into basket on pf - 17g in a 17g LM precision basket. Gentle tap into my hand to settle the grinds and then tamp using a 'made by knock' flat tamper and a click tamping mat. I don't polish, thwack or nutate, nor do i distribute beyond the settling tap.

A quick flush on the Cherub to get rid of any hot water or grinds from the last shot on the shower and then away we go!

Thanks for your consideration chaps


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fresher beans certainly need a finer grind until they settle down , we are only talking 5-7days though . A lot depends on the coffee itself , origin, roast profile etc


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

So for the sake of consistency, is it worth ordering my beans a bit further ahead of time and leave the bag open for a few days?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wouldn't leave the bag open. Open it up, transfer contents into an airtight jar and open it and shake it every day for the next few days. I've got a screw top style jar with one of those seal checking buttons. Usually when you can in these jars you heat up whatever is inside with a water bath and it creates a vacuum which sucks the button in, then when you open the jar the button pops up so if you can press it down it means the seal has been broken. If you use it for storing freshly roasted coffee the button pops up when under pressure from gas released and makes an audible pop when you uncrew the lid. If you haven't opened the container for a couple of days and the button isn't under any pressure the coffee has finished degassing.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips - at least i know my roaster is sending me the freshest beans!!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I know it's pretty much answered but if I were you I'd just try to experiment a little. I'm not sure you need to open the bag, just try leaving it a couple more days before your first shots with it - that might do the trick with no need to move the beans to another container (unless you already have one).


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

What Ceado model do you have? Asking as when I use mine (E37S) I would get the same super fast flowing shot for the first few, but it's not due to the beans being too fresh, assuming they have been rested for at least 5 days. Instead this happens if you let the Ceado run until it's completely empty and then add your new batch of beans to the hopper. This effect is exacerbated if you decide to clean the grind path and clump crusher flap before your new batch! It really doesn't like single dosing and shot flow is significantly affected when the hopper is running low. I tend to top up with fresh beans of the same origin or different beans before the old ones run out and just purge more. I never really use anything darker than medium roast so I don't tend to get too much oil residue that would necessitate cleaning burrs on a weekly basis. I would do it once a month knowing that the first 50g that go through it will be used as compost...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

christos_geo said:


> What Ceado model do you have? Asking as when I use mine (E37S) I would get the same super fast flowing shot for the first few, but it's not due to the beans being too fresh, assuming they have been rested for at least 5 days. Instead this happens if you let the Ceado run until it's completely empty and then add your new batch of beans to the hopper. This effect is exacerbated if you decide to clean the grind path and clump crusher flap before your new batch! It really doesn't like single dosing and shot flow is significantly affected when the hopper is running low. I tend to top up with fresh beans of the same origin or different beans before the old ones run out and just purge more. I never really use anything darker than medium roast so I don't tend to get too much oil residue that would necessitate cleaning burrs on a weekly basis. I would do it once a month knowing that the first 50g that go through it will be used as compost...


The E37s is at the top of my short list for a future upgrade. That is interesting to know. Thanks.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

lake_m said:


> The E37s is at the top of my short list for a future upgrade. That is interesting to know. Thanks.


Don't get me wrong, it's excellent as long as you use it as the manufacturer intended. It's not supposed to be used for single dosing and don't forget it is a commercial level grinder. I think people have had success with a perpsex tube and a weight on top of it if you only want to load 3-4 shots' worth! You're welcome to come round and try it out if you are London based


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Just saw your reply as, for some reason, I'm not getting alerts on my phone!

That is very good to know, as i just put in a batch that the roaster assures me have been resting over the weekend and it's made a terrible mess of my worktop. Last week i tried a new blend and paid £8 for 250g and blew through about half trying to dial in the grinder. Suddenly it all makes sense...

I wonder what, mechanically, makes this happen with the E37s?


----------

